# Chop saw



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a cheap (25.00) wannabe chop saw I use for PVC. I like it because it cuts the shoulders straight and square every time. Its only a 10" miter saw and is easily carried any where I go. Plus with the straight cut I prime the lip of the pipe too so the glue can stick at the tip of the pipe where the water hits first.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

When doing bigger jobs with 3,4,6" pipe I like an abrasive wheel cutoff saw. Just a little powder to clean up.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I got a Ridgid 12" chop saw, we call it chopper or chopzilla, only use it for New construction.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I also like using a chop saw to cut pvc. I put self adhesive sandpaper on the fence and table so the pipe doesn't slip.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I used a chopsaw on my last resi gig. The guys were setting it on the floor. None of that for me, I brought in a little Black Decker folding work table to set it on. Then we would screw a couple cut pieces of 2x4 to a stud for a pipe rack, so we wouldn't have to kneel. Zip Zip.


----------

